# Eclipse Systemvorraussetzungen?



## rider (28. Aug 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe hier noch ein altes Noteboook rumfahren, das ich nur zum Programmieren einsetzen könnte. Das gute Ding hat jedoch nur 366 MHZ, Pentium 2, glaube 128 RAM mehr nicht. 
Nun meine Frage:
Kann ich darauf Eclipse, Tomcat, JUnit, Ant, Hibernate... laufen lassen?
Oder ist das totaler Unsinn?


----------



## The_S (28. Aug 2009)

Absoluter Schwachsinn!


----------



## rider (28. Aug 2009)

Ok, danke


----------

